# Has any one used the 3.00 slick duro tire? Innova



## Notagamerguy (Apr 24, 2020)

i saw this on ebay last night im curious if anyone has tryed this on a schwinn stingray yet?


----------



## stingrayfan (Apr 24, 2020)

I am curious also, just about pulled the trigger on one today.


----------



## whopperchopper (Apr 25, 2020)

Hard to fit between frame on most bikes from what I hear.


----------



## stingrayfan (Apr 25, 2020)

Think I'm gonna order one . The ad says cross section measures 2.25. I measured my gripper slick earlier and it is almost 2.375 . gonna be a 30 dollar gamble but what the hey?


----------



## buck sova (Apr 26, 2020)

Let us know if it works


----------



## Jackpop (Apr 26, 2020)

I bought one and they don’t fit a Stingray frame without modifying it.


----------



## bficklin (Apr 26, 2020)

That sucks, I ordered one early this morning [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bficklin (May 1, 2020)

FYI:
20x3” slick arrived today, did a test fit on my 5 speed Sears Spyder, nowhere near close to fitting. The tire is too tall and wide as you can see from the photos and has not been inflated [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848].












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 1, 2020)

I feel like the list of bikes these tires works on is alot shorter than the ones it doesn't.


----------



## Jackpop (May 1, 2020)

I did end up putting the tire on a 70s Vista Torino and it fit but I can’t put more than 25 pounds of air in it.


----------



## JLF (May 1, 2020)

Too bad on the fitment, it looks cool.  Maybe search some modern BMX tires in the 20x2.4 size, some of those have a very cool look, and even different color side walls, Camo, etc.


----------



## bficklin (May 1, 2020)

Just curious if it would fit, have a new Goodyear Grasshopper slick and a Schwinn slick. The Goodyear is narrow in my opinion and the Schwinn slick looks good on my Sears Spyder but it is a Schwinn. The period correct nylon raised white letter slicks look good but I refuse to pay $300.00 for a tire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 4, 2020)

I put a 20"x3" Fatti-O in a Sears Screamer frame that worked well and looked pretty cool with the 16" front wheel(had to extend the dropouts). Put a modern bmx 2.4 on my Spyder using a half link in the chain.








Fills the fenders nicely with a couple millimeters of clearance all the way around.


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 8, 2020)

Looks great. You mounted that rear fender nice and tight.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 23, 2020)

Thanks @wheelbender6 ! The fender just mounted it stock position with some fiddling and making sure the wheel was as straight as possible. The half link gives just enough room for clearance. Take the half link out for normal size tires. 



Every bike is different though. Elongating the dropouts is possible with some designs to make room for the added height of a 3" tire but chainline gets really narrow as well.


----------

